# Great Discovery



## Rayines

Hello: Today I've discovered that if you click on the number of answers to a thread (the number is underlined), you can see who has participated. ¡That is great (at least for me)! I hadn't noticed it before. Had you?

Hola: Hoy descubrí que si cliqueás en el número de respuestas a un hilo (el número está subrayado), aparecen las personas que participaron en ese hilo. ¡Me resulta fantástico!, no lo había notado hasta ahora. ¿Ustedes?

(Sorry if this thread doesn't correspond, but I thought that it could be helpful for those who hadn't noticed it).


----------



## Outsider

That's interesting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fernita

Hi Inesita!
I hadn't tried it before.
It's very useful.
Thanks!

Besitos para vos. 
F.


----------



## sam1978

Wonderful! I haven't noticed it before! 
And if I noticed I didn't remember it!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Inés: recuerdo que en esta sección una moderadora lo dijo como respuesta a alguien que deseaba saber quien estaba, si no recuerdo mal, en "thanks... but not thanks". Claro que como el histórico de esta sección es irrisorio la respuesta se debió desvanecer en el océano de bits del servidor.


----------



## Bocha

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Claro que como el histórico de esta sección es irrisorio la respuesta se debió desvanecer en el océano de bits del servidor.


 
Hola RIU:

Los hilos de C&S no desaparecieron, pero por defecto sólo se muestran los de la última semana.
Si vas a la parte inferior de la página en el panel de opciones, elegí *beginning* y click en *Show threads*, y recuperarás todos los hilos que creías perdidos.


----------



## RIU

Bocha said:


> Hola RIU:
> 
> Los hilos de C&S no desaparecieron, pero por defecto sólo se muestran los de la última semana.
> Si vas a la parte inferior de la página en el panel de opciones, elegí *beginning* y click en *Show threads*, y recuperarás todos los hilos que creías perdidos.


 
Gracias Bocha, debo confirmar que el título del hilo vuelve a estar bien encontrado en mi caso.


----------



## anthodocheio

Bocha said:


> Hola RIU:
> 
> Los hilos de C&S no desaparecieron, pero por defecto sólo se muestran los de la última semana.
> Si vas a la parte inferior de la página en el panel de opciones, elegí *beginning* y click en *Show threads*, y recuperarás todos los hilos que creías perdidos.


 
¡¡¡¡Eso sí que es un "Great Discovery"!!!!


----------



## aceituna

Rayines said:


> Hola: Hoy descubrí que si cliqueás en el número de respuestas a un hilo (el número está subrayado), aparecen las personas que participaron en ese hilo. ¡Me resulta fantástico!, no lo había notado hasta ahora. ¿Ustedes?


Guau!  ¡No me había fijado nunca!
Y me parece re-útil 
Muchas gracias, Inesita!!


----------



## danielfranco

Chido. Dos años aquí, y ni en cuenta...
Gracias, Inés.
D


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,

Could someone explain to me _why _you think this feature (I already knew) is _great_?
What's the point to know who has participated and how many times in one thread without going to read what they have written? 
If X hasn't participated (yet), it's not worth reading the whole thread, for instance?
I would be glad to learn something, guys...


----------



## Rayines

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone explain to me _why _you think this feature (I already knew) is _great_?
> What's the point to know who has participated and how many times in one thread without going to read what they have written?
> I would be glad to learn something...


Hola Karine: Not that I use it all the time, but in my case, as I always answer questions, if a question has been already answered, let's say by lazarus1907, Fernita, Jellby, aceituna, and many others, I don't "bother" myself opening the thread and answering, except if I'm very interested in reading some of their answers (what sometimes happens when I have the time for doing it). If not, clicking on the number is quicker and easier for me .
In any case, perhaps it's just a very subjective and personal opinion I wanted to share.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks Rayines for those explanations.  Now I understand better.


----------

